# Need info on savage badged rollfast with Harris/ snyder crank



## Handyandy (Jun 26, 2021)

Greetings everyone here at the cabe. I have questions I'm fairly new to antique balloon tyre bicycles but not to the world of antiques.  I recently had this bicycle pictured below come into work. I work at a waste transfer station so you can imagine my surprise and excitement when this came out of a garbage truck no worse for wear than when it was put in the truck. I'm no expert but it appears 90% complete and 100% original. Any info would be greatly appreciated as I can find nothing on the savage badged bicycle except a patent date and the history of snyder/harris and of rollfast.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 26, 2021)

There was a _San_ _Francisco_ company, like Pacific, Hamilton and Baker(?), that used a “*Savage*” head badge.
Might be a *1933*-U, north bay area bike.


----------



## SKPC (Jun 26, 2021)

Yes, an early 30's Snyder-made bicycle as you mentioned with a cool Politically Incorrect "Savage" badge.  Mostly complete is a bonus.


----------



## Handyandy (Jun 26, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> There was a _San_ _Francisco_ company, like Pacific, Hamilton and Baker(?), that used a “*Savage*” head badge.
> Might be a 1933-U, north bay area bike.



Thanks for the quick reply Archie I hadn't thought of it being a local peice I will have to dig further


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 26, 2021)

We can help half-fix the politically incorrect but cool and collectable head badge.

…just kidding! 

I would leave the badge where it is; even Snyder/D.P. Harris (Rollfast) badges are not perfectly interchangeable with the ones used by some hardware/supply stores.


----------



## Handyandy (Jun 26, 2021)

SKPC said:


> Yes, an early 30's Snyder-made bicycle as you mentioned with a cool Politically Incorrect "Savage" badge.  Mostly complete as a bonus.



Thanks bluebird. Its definitely a serviceable bicycle any idea what year it would be or value.


----------



## Handyandy (Jun 26, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> We can help half-fix the politically incorrect but cool and desirable head badge.



And how would we go about that


----------



## SKPC (Jun 26, 2021)

As  AS mentioned, 1933-ish, 31,32 maybe.  28" wheels and narrow crowned early Snyder fork.   The Savage badge needs to stay but it could have been any of many Snyder/DP Harris horizontal hole badges that they stuck on their head tubes for different customers.  A survivor bike as they say.


----------



## Handyandy (Jun 26, 2021)

I have every intention of leaving it in as found condition. It would be a fun project for someone who has the time. Unfortunately that's not me I have considered donating the bicycle or possibly selling it....leaning more towards the donation of it.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 26, 2021)

Whoever threw the bike in the trash might not have known what they were doing.
So this is a 28” motobike, with the then-obsolescent single tube or tubeless tires.
Modern 622mm wheels/rims and tires will fit these old bicycles.  A tank-toolbox like that one alone might sell for $300- any day; maybe similar for the saddle-seat or headlight. See the motorbike era thread.








						The Motorbike Era | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

im really sold on the motorbike design of the teens through the early 30's, to me im getting the best out of all the era's, you get the bigger frames & wheels from the early toc era and then put on all the cool stuff from the prewar balloon tire era, its a win win, yea other than the decal on...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Handyandy (Jun 26, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Whoever threw the bike in the trash might not have known what they were doing.
> So this is a 28” motobike, with the then obsolescent single tube or tubeless tires.
> Modern 622mm wheels/rims and tires will fit these old bicycles.  A tank-toolbox like that one alone might sell for $300- any day; maybe similar for the saddle-seat or headlight. See the motorbike era thread.
> 
> ...



So this beauty may be worth making some time for is what your saying. Everyone I've talked to or shown the bicycle to has said they are a "dime a dozen" and then said "I'll take it off your hands if you like" and offered $50 to $100 for it


----------



## Handyandy (Jun 26, 2021)

Thanks for all the info I will look into the motorbike aspect of it all this is very fascinating to me


----------



## gkeep (Jun 26, 2021)

Congratulations on a great find. All my bikes have been found at my work, San Francisco's Transfer station where eI've worked for 30+ years. About 10 years ago I found a 1958 Schwinn American and a couple years later a circa 1917 Pierce Roadster. The Pierce was buried in a pile of lathe, plaster and bricks with just a pedal sticking out. The Schwinn American was brought in by DPW from street dumping. New tires, tubes, lube and ride. They were my entry into this great hobby and i ride them every chance I get. You'll find very helpful folks here and lots of valuable information.

As mentioned above your bike has considerable value, it's in very nice condition. The biggest headache to getting these 28" wheel on the road is coming up with tires since they stopped making this size in the US in the late 1930s.

There are a number of references here to Baker Hamilton Hardware and Bean Sons, San Francisco bikes. The company that distributed these bikes still has a presence today as the Merry Company, another part of the family that owned this company owns SOMA bikes so they're still in the bike business 100 years later.

Here's before and after of my Pierce. Read the threads here on cleaning and preserving, thats some great original paint!
Best of luck.
Gary

Before




After




1958 Schwinn American



And my teens-20s Westfield motorbike frame I rescued from the scrap pile 2 years ago, still waiting to start work on this. Unfortunately someone stripped the original paint and growled on a heavy coat of black house paint.


----------



## Handyandy (Jun 26, 2021)

Those are great finds and fantastic work on the cleaning. Thanks again for all the info. I will start researching the Baker Hamilton and bean lead and see where it leads


----------



## gkeep (Jun 27, 2021)

Heres a place to start.


			https://www.somafab.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/11/history_100anniv_rev.pdf.
		



			https://www.foundsf.org/index.php?title=Baker_and_Hamilton.
		


Enjoy the search and history.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 27, 2021)

it is just crazy what people will throw in the trash.


----------



## Handyandy (Jun 27, 2021)

Yeah working at a landfill or waste transfer station has really opened my eyes to just how much people waste. I see everything from brand new in the package and gently used items to more exciting things like this bicycle


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 27, 2021)

That's a great looking bike.  Love the paint, seat, and badge.


----------



## Handyandy (Jun 27, 2021)

It is definitely a survivor. It doesn't look like it's been touched as far as I can tell.i will it could talk though I would like to know where it came from and how someone could just toss something so amazing


----------



## Handyandy (Oct 30, 2021)

Greetings once again my bicyclist friends. Well after much deliberation and many conversations with whomever would listen to me ramble on about my historical finds including this wonderful bike I'm proud to say (and a little sad) that the bike has a new home. While on a trip to northern California recently I had a gentleman make me an offer I couldn't refuse. Based solely on the pictures in my phone. Since I got the bike for free hoping to save a peice of bicycle history the pay off was 850% of what I paid. And now i have the funds to save another peice or pieces of history when i find them thanks for all the wonderful info and time. I came to the cabe to research a bike but will stay to see all the wonderful projects and for the great info you all share. Thanks


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 30, 2021)

Cool! Hopefully dude enjoys it!


----------

